# HID E55 Retrofit



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

I know there are plenty of retrofit threads out there, so I'm just hoping to add some useful info & pictures. I have to give a huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the McBee Retrofit DIY. It's filled with tons of great info.
_Parts List: 
I recommend *The RetrofitSource*. They have great items and prices.
E55 Bi-Xenon Projectors w/ OEM lenses
AMP to D2S HID Ballast Adapters
Ballasts from my old drop-in kit
5000K D2S Bulbs from R/S
OEM E46 Shrouds
9007 Wiring Harness from R/S
4in x 3in PVC reducers
3in PVC end caps
JB Weld
Paint
Dremel is a MUST
Misc. nuts, bolts & washers_











_Modified by orange1218 at 12:33 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

i see some glue and epoxy .try JB weld- is the thing


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (Maxxymus)*

Here's some updates on my progress today:
Came in the mail today:
















I couldn't find any pics of the back of the shroud before I bought them, so maybe someone else is curious too...








And here's what I finished today...
















JB Weld Kwik is awesome!!


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

hey,you'r getting there.Nice job!and it looks pretyt straight too.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (Maxxymus)*

I'm starting to wonder how to make sure the projector isn't twisted in the new housing. Any thoughts how to make sure it's straight, so when I turn the lights on for first time I don't get a V or W pattern?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

use a bubble level.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_use a bubble level.

Should I make sure the headlight is level, then level the projector? Just put it on the projector housing?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
Should I make sure the headlight is level, then level the projector? 

that would make sense.you could use also the bezel to get it level.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (Maxxymus)*

So far I've logged about 1 hour for disassembling and about 6 hours for each headlight so far. Well worth every minute so far








All the trim pieces and main reflectors are sanded and ready for painting.
















The reflector I worked on today didn't go as smoothly as the first. I wound up cutting out more of the reflector than I should have. I'm hoping the extra JB Weld will look ok when painted.









I wanted something a little more secure to mount the projector to the housing, so this is what I came up with. The bolts are just held with super glue right now, but once the position is finalized I'll put some JB Weld over it.









Let me know if anyone has a picture request of something during the process.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

looks good. I'm starting a retro on some mk3 jetta ecodes and using e55's as well.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

I really want to make sure the projectors give me a TOTALLY straight cutoff, so I'm going to do a test fitting before I seal everything up. I'm going to assemble the bear minimum to get the lights on and test them. No painting just yet either. So, I started to work on some of the things needed long term.
Here's the finished projector mounting idea pictured above (JB Weld will follow once the test fitting is done):









If you ever take off your cover for the fogs lights, you know how easy it is to break that little tab that holds it to the housing. Sure enough I broke mine (before I even started this project). I tried velco strips, but that sucked. I had a PnP HID kit before this, and the ballasts came with some brackets with a long leg on it. I used those to create a long term solution (you could also use some L brackets if yours are broken).
I don't know why ppl haven't mounted ballasts here before (well I haven't seen it at least):




























_Modified by orange1218 at 11:06 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

This is just a test fit. And it was raining. Enjoy.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

I wired up my lights today but I have an issue with the brights indicator light staying on? I tried putting an inline fuse from the high beam to ground wires, but no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_I wired up my lights today but I have an issue with the brights indicator light staying on? I tried putting an inline fuse from the high beam to ground wires, but no luck. Any other ideas?


Well, I played around with the wiring today. I was able to get my high beam indicator light to turn off by 1) replacing the burnt fuse 2) and putting a 15A in-line fuse (at the bulb socket on pass. side) from the high beam (white) wire to the ground (brown) wire.
It got rid of the indicator light, but the high-beam on/off is opposite of what it should be. I think it might be the wiring harness...


----------



## blackened302 (Feb 17, 2008)

nice job so far, man!


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

Sorry I haven't posted many pics lately, but I've been doing plenty of work.
Here's from this weekend:
I used 600, 1000, 1500, 2000, & 2500 grit, then MeGuiar's Plastic Polish

















I've been working on these in little bits and pieces for about a week:

















































The installed and cutoff pics coming this weekend


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_










Please do not say that the Bulbs D2S fitting is fixed to the rear cover.
What are you going to do when you have to adjust your lights?
This is going to stop your lights moving up and down left and right!






















Other than that you have done a really good OEM look to the lights.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (Gigitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigitt* »_
Please do not say that the Bulbs D2S fitting is fixed to the rear cover.
What are you going to do when you have to adjust your lights?
This is going to stop your lights moving up and down left and right!



I've actually thought about that...that's why I did a test fit first. I pre-aimed the headlights b/c I knew space would be tight when fitting the back covers. The drivers side bulb fitting actually hits the battery, so I couldn't enclose the whole thing...but I'm still worried about moisture. 
So...my solution is to create a "gasket" with silicone caulk (the white latex caulk as pictured above isn't strong enough so I'll be redo-ing it today). Once the caulk dries, I'll be able to take the tape off and have a near "perfect" seal. The caulk is flexible enough (and the hole is wide enough) to allow for some minor adjustments. They're already pretty close to the correct aiming.


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
I've actually thought about that...that's why I did a test fit first. I pre-aimed the headlights b/c I knew space would be tight when fitting the back covers. The drivers side bulb fitting actually hits the battery, so I couldn't enclose the whole thing...but I'm still worried about moisture. 
So...my solution is to create a "gasket" with silicone caulk (the white latex caulk as pictured above isn't strong enough so I'll be redo-ing it today). Once the caulk dries, I'll be able to take the tape off and have a near "perfect" seal. The caulk is flexible enough (and the hole is wide enough) to allow for some minor adjustments. They're already pretty close to the correct aiming.

I still feel for oncoming traffic when you load the car up with 4 people etc.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (Gigitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigitt* »_I still feel for oncoming traffic when you load the car up with 4 people etc.

I'm 6'6"...I don't think I've ever had 4 ppl in my car







Besides, I don't think many ppl re-aim their headlights just b/c there are more ppl in the car. Unless you have leveling motors, which most ppl don't. If my first idea doesn't work, then I'll redesign the back cover. After all the other stuff you have to "create" with this project, I can handle a couple back covers.
On a different note, I hit a snag with the wiring harness I bought.







The brights don't work correctly (the stalk controls are opposite what they should be). I'm hoping it will be replaced/exchanged free-of-charge... 
EDIT: I contacted R/S about the harness issue...they sent me a new one that day.


_Modified by orange1218 at 9:54 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

Good job, however the lights look terrible, are you not going to smooth and sand them!?!? That much work only to have someone within 10ft of your car ask why it looks like your hot glued projectors in? Maybe I am just seeing that, however it looks like you didn't really sand the filler/epoxy.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_the lights look terrible, are you not going to smooth and sand them!?!? That much work only to have someone within 10ft of your car ask why it looks like your hot glued projectors in? Maybe I am just seeing that, however it looks like you didn't really sand the filler/epoxy.

Yeah, after looking at them and thinking about it for a bit, I think I agree. Believe it or not, they are sanded...it was much worse before. But I think I'm going to try to smooth that out even more now that you mention it. Any one have recommendations on what to use?


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

either remove it with a dremel
or better still
fill in more putty/bog from the front and use a icy pop stick to smooth out the putty using the curved end. you wil get a nice concave finish to all you joins between the edges.
This technique is used when using silicone for galss or bathroom tile work.
For a bigger radius use a tongue depressor like the doctors use.
You can get pop sticks and tongue depressors from any craft store etc.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (Gigitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigitt* »_
fill in more putty/bog from the front and use a icy pop stick to smooth out the putty using the curved end. you wil get a nice concave finish to all you joins between the edges.


I've been looking around for a product to use. Any recommendations? At Home Depot possibly?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

Well, I got antsy...so I just went ahead and installed them today. I might make another set out of my e-codes and fix these later before I sell them.
Better night shots coming soon.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

dope


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

nice. Im doing some 55's in my gti headlights. I want to take them to a shop to get the housings chromed so it really looks oem. anyone know of anywhere that can do it? In case he wants to do it too?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (badbidet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbidet* »_nice. Im doing some 55's in my gti headlights. I want to take them to a shop to get the housings chromed so it really looks oem. anyone know of anywhere that can do it? In case he wants to do it too?

hey,if you find out,let me know.the can spray chrome sucks


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_
hey,if you find out,let me know.the can spray chrome sucks

x2


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_
hey,if you find out,let me know.the can spray chrome sucks

you goto take it slow.
very light spray and let fully dry between coats.
too much and it runs.
you have to prep your base to be smooth as otherwise you will see the imperfections.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Gigitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigitt* »_
you goto take it slow.
very light spray and let fully dry between coats.
too much and it runs.
you have to prep your base to be smooth as otherwise you will see the imperfections.

done that...but still(the reflection) it's not the real thing.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*

I had some issues since the install with getting the bi-xenons to work right. Long story short, I had to jumper the high beams to the low beams. I pulled pin #3 from my euro switch and moved it directly to pin #7...worked like a charm.


_Modified by orange1218 at 9:03 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

Finally...Night shots!!
















I know, the PS projector is a little twisted...I'm disappointed too.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*









The beam turned out really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Great job!!!!
And yes, the only *REAL* way to make sure the cutoff is flat is to test fit them (as you did). A bubble level is great and all but I've always wondered if the lamp sits in the rad support 100% flat...so the best way is to do what you did. 
Your PS doesn't look all that bad. It's not twisted all that much...but I know what you mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the cut-off...they turned out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully see you at the windy city GTG


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

So, on the bi-xenon solenoid on the E55's I see there are only two wires, which Im assuming are pos. and neg. I'm making my own harness for my retrofit, so should I just tap into my high beam pos, and neg. for the e55's solenoid?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_so should I just tap into my high beam pos, and neg. for the e55's solenoid? 

Depends on how/where you tap into the high + and ground and if you have a Jetta or Golf (AFAIK, they have two different wire set ups). Essentially, when you push the stalk to keep your brights on, the relay system within the car will turn your lows off. After reading thought the DIY on how to jumper the lows to highs, it explains everything pretty well in there.
Why not just buy a pre-made wire harness? Can you really get fuse holders, relays, wires, terminal ends, etc for under $30? That's what I paid at R/S, for a *high quality* harness. Well worth it to avoid the headache. But I can respect wanting to "do it yourself."
But to answer your question, to activate the solenoid, all you need to tap is the signal from the high +. You can use any ground (I used a chassis bolt) for the negative. Oh, and it doesn't matter which of the two wires on the solenoid you use for +, either one works as long as you have a complete circuit.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

i have a mk3 golf, but just bought a jetta headlight harness. The last set of retrofits I did I made the harness for around $20 but it was just a low beam projector. I was thinking about buying a pre made harness, but I plan on relocating my battery, and I'd rather make my own so all the wire lengths will be perfect.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

We had the Windy City GTG this weekend, here's a shot of mine


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (orange1218)*

Sup?i just wanted to ask you if you still have the "flash to pass"option.i have everything working on the car,except the flash to pass(and i don't wanna use the horn







)


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*

Hey Maxxy! Yeah, I got the flash to pass to work. Once I got the relay harness to work correctly, I had to jumper the high beams to the low beams. I used the FAQ to figure it out (moved pin #3 to the #7 position - you can tap into that wire too).


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_(moved pin #3 to the #7 position - you can tap into that wire too).

I did that too,but no flash to pass....hmmmm








PS:Just to make things clear(headlights off,and flash to pass working,right?)


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_
PS:Just to make things clear(headlights off,and flash to pass working,right?)

Ahhh, glad you clarified. I was talking about flash to pass while the lights were on. I don't know that I've tried it while the lights were off. I'll try that today and get back to you.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (orange1218)*

flash to pass when headlights are on is working on mine ,too.it's just when they're off,it's not working,and i'm wondering why not....hmmm


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_flash to pass when headlights are on is working on mine ,too.it's just when they're off,it's not working,and i'm wondering why not....hmmm

Are you using a relay for power to the ballasts?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (McBee)*

I'm using a relay. I do not have flash to pass function when the switch is off....doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
Are you using a relay for power to the ballasts?

nope,i am not using a relay,but looks like even if you use one you don't have flash to pass when the lights are off


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*

Now that I think about it, I don't remember having flash to pass when mine were still stock. Now I'm curious as to why the retrofit got rid of that (if it was there in the first place).


----------



## clemsonvw (May 4, 2009)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

hey man, i was wondering how that polish took out the scratches from the sand paper. i tried the same thing except with 800 grit and the same polish.... my lens just stays fogged up... can you help me out


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (clemsonvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clemsonvw* »_hey man, i was wondering how that polish took out the scratches from the sand paper. i tried the same thing except with 800 grit and the same polish.... my lens just stays fogged up... can you help me out

You've got to go to a higher grit, 800 is still too coarse. You MIGHT be able to get some rubbing compound to smooth it out a little more after the 800 grit. I'd recommend using at least 1500 grit, rubbing compound, then the polish. Oh, and one thing I learned, when you switch to a new grit, change your sanding angle by 90* (i.e. 800 left to right, 1000 up and down, 1500 left to right, etc.)


----------



## Jkerr240 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: HID E55 Retrofit (orange1218)*

I'm wondering if there is anyone out there willing to rettrofit 96 golf single bulb headlights with bi-xenons. And I'll pay them for it? I don't posses the know how or tools to complete this job, I mean just make up a list of stuff I'd need to get and I'll do it. Thanks guys.


----------

